# Sick plants forum



## entropic (Mar 15, 2007)

Instead of having a forum for each type of growing where people post their plant problems in there, why isn't there a "Sick Plants" board, then the Indoor growing board and Outdoor growing board and Hydroponics board can all discuss things specific to their growing medium and the people looking for help with their sick plants know exactly where to look for past threads on problems.


----------



## mogie (Mar 15, 2007)

There is a place like that it's called frequently asked questions.


----------



## JuSteven (May 18, 2009)

Hey everyone, is there a specific section I can post about my site on here? I'd just like some opinions if the community has some time. Just wanted to ask before posting it. Thanks!


----------

